# harness or collar for skunk walking??



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

want to walk my skunk, wondered what people use for theirs,harness or collar? whats the pro's and cons of them? thanks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> want to walk my skunk, wondered what people use for theirs,harness or collar? whats the pro's and cons of them? thanks


 
most people use the ferret harnesses figure of 8 ones 

pros are you can put them down, cons are they are great at slipping them 

you will need to make sure your skunk is vaccinated against parvo and distemper if your planning on taking it out where dogs and cats have been too


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

mandyslover70 said:


> want to walk my skunk, wondered what people use for theirs,harness or collar? whats the pro's and cons of them? thanks


i have seen a lizard harness in my local pet shop. i think they areless likely to escape with a harness.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hedgehog738 said:


> i have seen a lizard harness in my local pet shop. i think they areless likely to escape with a harness.


if they want out of a harness they will find away :lol2:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the quick replies . does anyone now a vet near ilkeston to have its jabs ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

where is that ?

sorry im not too good with geography :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there is a list of vets that treat skunks in the link in my signature 

i dont have time to copy and paste them all across it wont let me copy them all at the same time grrrrr lol


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

ops soz half way between nottingham and derby


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> thanks for the quick replies . does anyone now a vet near ilkeston to have its jabs ?



Try Buckley House Vets in Hucknall, I heard there is a good good herp vet but I haven't tried it myself. I like to travel and travel for an hour to Loughborough Chinese House Vet. :blush: And that's def a very good herp vet there and he is specialised in tortoises, birds and rabbits but he has also treated a few skunks there, mine included. :2thumb:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> ops soz half way between nottingham and derby


You are about 10 - 15 mins driving from me. :whistling2:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks very much to you all for your replays can't wait to git my skunk on wednesday night just want to make sure all is in place for it . anything else i should now ?


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Back to the original question, we were recently given 2 harnesses which are brilliant. They are kind of oblong pieces of leather, with 2 holes for legs and a draw-string. You kind of put in on the skunks like a backward waistcoat and pull it tight over their backs with the drawstring. They've never got out of them because you can make each side of it as tight as it needs to be, so weeny over their little chests, and huge over their big fat bums!! I think they're for iguanas.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Back to the original question, we were recently given 2 harnesses which are brilliant. They are kind of oblong pieces of leather, with 2 holes for legs and a draw-string. You kind of put in on the skunks like a backward waistcoat and pull it tight over their backs with the drawstring. They've never got out of them because you can make each side of it as tight as it needs to be, so weeny over their little chests, and huge over their big fat bums!! I think they're for iguanas.



The T-rex comfort leash like this?


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks i will give it a try


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mandy your skunks fully loaded isnt he ?

I would make sure you get him as bomb proof as possible if your thinking about taking him out in public 

as unless you have been full on sprayed and know what its like............you dont want to put public at risk of it happening to them as you are likely to be sued................

being sprayed full on in the face can cause temp loss of sight for up to 20 seconds or more also stays on the skin a while too for anyone that has sensitive skin it can mildly burn too not to mention if the spray hits clothing then it would have to be thrown away 

just thought i would warn you about this


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

yer only wanted it for the garden anyway hun and at the workshop as he comes to work with us


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mandyslover70 said:


> yer only wanted it for the garden anyway hun and at the workshop as he comes to work with us


tis okies just thought i would warn you 

as i have bee sprayed myself many atimes by different aged and sized skunks 

its not fun and for someone who has never experienced it before not pleasant either :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Alot of people think its disgusting but im slightly wierd and dont mind the smell of skunk spray :blush::lol2: its the other stuff that comes with the spray thats annoying like the cleaning it off and such LOL


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

:lol2: i bet hun .


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

felix93 said:


> Try Buckley House Vets in Hucknall, I heard there is a good good herp vet but I haven't tried it myself. I like to travel and travel for an hour to Loughborough Chinese House Vet. :blush: And that's def a very good herp vet there and he is specialised in tortoises, birds and rabbits but he has also treated a few skunks there, mine included. :2thumb:


Farmercoupe takes his skunk to Buckley house Vets, he'd post this himself but he is sat over the other side of the room and is too lazy to get up!: victory:

He uses a jacket type harness for Effy: victory:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

: victory: can you tell me the size that you use on your skunk my skunk is 18 months old for the harness


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

depends how big he is mate mine is only 6 months , and what harness you want to use .


----------



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

The T-rex comfort leash type used other types she allways gets out of them 
:whistling2:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

large i would say as they can be altered ebay is the cheepest place i have found for them


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mandyslover70 said:


> large i would say as they can be altered ebay is the cheepest place i have found for them


Keep in mind the neck/chest is adjustable, but due to the design it's not as flexible, so you're best off using the smallest size possible without making the leg holes uncomfortable from gripping around the legs. : victory:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> The T-rex comfort leash like this?
> 
> image
> image


Yes, that's them. They're great!!


----------

